# 2 PM Surge 'bait'



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

After AM driving, I sometimes work from home, and it seems that Uber often sets a surge cloud suspiciously near (but never right on top) my home around 2 PM. Actual rider demand at that time and in that mostly residential area is zero, zip, nada. 

I think it is to entice me to go online and get caught up in the PM commute...seems pretty obvious, now that I got suckered once.

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

All the time.

As soon as you get close to logging off the map always bleeds.

Try sitting there for a few and see if you actually get that ping.

It won't happen.

Ant bait indeed.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Yep.......around 5-6 PM as I get close to my house, the fake surges in my neighborhood start to appear.......LOL.


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

Yes, it's a mirage. Often during M-F on North Clark Street . . . 9 AM to 10 AM . . . 
I drive toward it only if I was already heading to McDonalds anyway, for a break. 
It eventually fades and disappears after I get within a block of the 
"surge" edge. (First it keeps moving away from me, always just ahead of me,
and always staying out of reach as I approach it. Then, "poof", it's gone. LOL)


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Just a trick to get you to drive longer. The longer you have the app on, the more money you are making for Uber. They get a share of every fare you do. 

Sort of like the psychological tricks other businesses do. There are no clocks on the wall at Sears or in casinos for the same reason. The longer you stay, the more they make


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

I_Like_Spam said:


> There are no clocks on the wall at Sears or in casinos for the same reason. The longer you stay, the more they make


No clocks but there is an ATM at every other isle.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Lyft has figured out what time I clock off and puts a surge just out of reach at just the right time.

But a month ago I caught em on it! Uber was surging at $1.50 and Lyft puts up a surge for $20 just 1 mile from where I was! The most they offered in the previous 10 hours was maybe $3.50, so I knew it was the server just seeing if they could coax me out a little longer.

So I drove offline to the edge, set my DF, and logged on. The $20 locked in. I knew I would have to accept ANYTHING they threw at me, or lose the bonus forever.

Lyft gave me a ping. It was 2 miles away, and I never go 2 miles for pickup, but I did this time! The DF actually worked for once, and I got a fat ride to a spot 3 miles from my house. With tip and bonus it was a $40 ride.

It's all downhill from there, tho. No more good Lyft stories in '19 unless I find a unicorn tonight.


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)

I just had an $11 surge dissolve after making it to my car. 

absolute bait !!! And I turned the shit off when it said next ride $3.50.

not in my car.

New Year’s Eve bullcrapppppp


----------



## Abador (Jun 15, 2019)

I have had a surge vanish as soon as I was moving beyond the blue exterior driving for Uber. It seems like surges tend to go downhill quickly lately and I am much less likely to chase them anymore.


----------

